# Java ferns and high light



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

What's the verdict on this? Do Java ferns brown under high light and shrivel away for good or do they slowly shed their leaves and regrow after adjusting? Should I just cut them back now and wait for new growth? I just added NLJF's to some driftwood in direct light (156 over 2" deep) and they're developing brown spots and holes. This happened to me last time with windelov java ferns and while they eventually shot off babies, that's about it- nearly dead plants, lots of babies. 

I have injected CO2 linked to a pH meter, EI ferts and otherwise very happy plants. Why can't I grow one of the easiest plants?!?!


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

As long as they're provided with enough nutrients, including CO2, they do fine with higher light.


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

"As long as they're provided with enough nutrients, including CO2, they do fine with higher light."

this has ben my experience too. Also, they really like the PO4.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

They might need time to adjust to the higher light.

Bill


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

I am keeping my Java ferns under T5's, co2, and the occasional NPK and trace with no problems. It might take a little bit for them to get used to the higher lighting, but once they become adjusted, they will grow well.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok, I do dose PO4. Guess I'll investigate other potential problems if they die again. I have them on ADA driftwood that's been in the tank for about a year now. So I don't think it's that. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## 21windowsamba (Nov 8, 2006)

I did have my java ferns with halides and they got burnt and as soon as I put them in a deeper side of the tank it did overall much better.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

So I reduced the light period to 10 hours w/ a 2 hour siesta- I trimmed off the apparently dead leaves as well. 

I have loads of new growth and the "burning" appears to have stopped. Yay!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

With high light, a good CO2 level and nutrients, my Java Fern grew really nice. It pearled like crazy. There were no baby plants (plantlets) or dead leaves. It just grew rather big and looked very nice. My Needle Leaf Java fern did the same thing too.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

How long did it take to adjust and start pearling like that? I'm holding out hope that mine just needs time to adjust- the previous owner's tank was quite different. Not that I'm unhappy with it's response to the tank currently. It just looks a little scraggly still.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Java Fern absolutely loves high light AND Phosphorus. In a tank that provides these 2 it will stop making babies and will grow gorgeous leaves. Babies are a sign of stress for the Java Fern.

The plant is such a heavy pearler that if it kicks into high gear you will try to reduce your light because your tank will look horrible. Literally as if you are boiling water.

Java Fern stresses easily. Move it to a new tank and it will act up for a week or two. But after that, if conditions are good (see above) it becomes unstoppable.

Do an image search on Google. One of the 2 most beautiful pictures you will see of that plant is mine. No Photoshop on that image. That plant was grown under high light and lots of P. Just be patient until the plant admits to itself that there is nothing to fear and starts to grow well.

--Nikolay


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks, Niko! I'm trying to be a java fern whisperer! I've done poorly with them in the past but I'd like to fix that. No babies to speak of yet so I guess they can't hate me too much. ;-)


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Have a good one Emily! Mine are growing pretty decent without the addition of Co2. They are in low tech tanks, of course. I add glut as a carbon source though, but it doesn't do wonders like pressurized co2 of course.


----------

